# JD 6430 emissions



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm looking at a JD 6430 and am wondering what emissions it has? Asked two different JD dealers today and got the deer in headlights look from one the the other said it was a tier 4 which didn't sound right to me but I could be wrong. If it is a tier 4 I'm going to pass on it.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know which tier it is but its not a 4. It does not take DEF.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No it's a tier 3 engine in most, some of the early ones MAY have been tier 2 but i don't think so....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't think it was a tier 4 with DEF but the dealer said something about an intermediate tier 4 that didn't use DEF? I guess he didn't know what he was talking about which is no surprise. If it is a tier 3 is it going to go through a regen mode or anything?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it depends on the year model Hayden, didn't they make the 6430 up until about 2011? Idk, some may be tier 3 and a larger percentage could be tier 2. One thing to make sure of, does it have closed center hydraulics, I believe that was optional and not standard equipment. Closed center 25gpm


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Get the vin, can pull specs up with that....


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

If it is an intermediate tier 4 then it will go through a regen process. No DEF. if it is anything like my Kubota, just let it do its thing and keep doing what you were doing.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I think it depends on the year model Hayden, didn't they make the 6430 up until about 2011? Idk, some may be tier 3 and a larger percentage could be tier 2. One thing to make sure of, does it have closed center hydraulics, I believe that was optional and not standard equipment. Closed center 25gpm


 It is a premium so it should have the closed center hydraulics. According to tractor data it was made 2007-2012 and this is a 2011. Looks like tractor data also shows two different engines with one in the 2007-2009 which is a tier 3 and the other from 2010-2012 but doesn't say what tier it is.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/4/1/3414-john-deere-6430-engine.html


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Yall have been blowing my mind with this teir 4 stuff lately. It's not that bad!! I understand yall are scared of it, I had my questions to about it but after owning trucks, skid steers, and tractors that are teir 4 it's no big deal. 
Deere made the 6430 up to 2012 and I Think only the 12 Models take def fluid


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Colby said:


> Yall have been blowing my mind with this teir 4 stuff lately. It's not that bad!! I understand yall are scared of it, I had my questions to about it but after owning trucks, skid steers, and tractors that are teir 4 it's no big deal.
> Deere made the 6430 up to 2012 and I Think only the 12 Models take def fluid


How long do you keep your equipment?

There may be a sweet spot for some. Low resale and demand on slightly used units and high cost of ownership/maintenance on units for people who like to keep them forever are two big concerns.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> I had my questions to about it but after owning trucks, skid steers, and tractors that are teir 4 it's no big deal.


The "big deal" comes with emission repair costs.....Like moose said, some of us like to keep our tractors a long time....and longevity and reliability has yet to be proven with Tier 4.....but, you can keep us informed Colby.

We ain't skeered, just very apprehensive.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, if I were not buy this tractor I would plan on keeping it and running it for a very long time. That is why I am not going to buy a tier 4 tractor......might be fine now but only time will tell how reliably it is.

I'm still very confused as to what emissions are on this 6430. I know it is not a tier 4 with def but what does intermediate tier 4 mean? If it is a tier 3 what type of emissions does it have? How do I tell which it is? What are the differences in the emissions of a 6420 and 6430? Dealer is of no help. This would be a very big purchase for me and I want to make sure I know what I am buying.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Yeah, if I were not buy this tractor I would plan on keeping it and running it for a very long time. That is why I am not going to buy a tier 4 tractor......might be fine now but only time will tell how reliably it is.
> 
> I'm still very confused as to what emissions are on this 6430. I know it is not a tier 4 with def but what does intermediate tier 4 mean? If it is a tier 3 what type of emissions does it have? How do I tell which it is? What are the differences in the emissions of a 6420 and 6430? Dealer is of no help. This would be a very big purchase for me and I want to make sure I know what I am buying.


I am thinking that 2012 is Interim Tier 4....(No Def) but not sure what made it interim....I am fairly certain that 2011 was tier 3. Tier 3 has no def or regen mode. I own a Tier 3.

Regards, Mike

https://www.deere.com/en_US/services_and_support/engine-information/engine-emissions-certificates/serial-number-breaks/serial-number-breaks.page?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I am thinking that 2012 is Interim Tier 4....(No Def) but not sure what made it interim....I am fairly certain that 2011 was tier 3. Tier 3 has no def or regen mode. I own a Tier 3.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.deere.com/en_US/services_and_support/engine-information/engine-emissions-certificates/serial-number-breaks/serial-number-breaks.page?


 Thanks Mike, I should be able to figure it out using the serial number and the info link......you would think the dealer would have been able to do that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Thanks Mike, I should be able to figure it out using the serial number and the info link......you would think the dealer would have been able to do that.


If you assume they have idiots working for them you will never be disappointed. If they prove you wrong, all the better.

Assuming they are all competent will leave you disappointed.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Nor always, but a lot of times when I have done my "homework" researching a purchase the dealer doesn't know much more if any than I do. Have to agree with deadmoose.


----------

